
How can I teach a bright person, with no programming experience, how to program? - ColinWright
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/96504/how-can-i-teach-a-bright-person-with-no-programming-experience-how-to-program
======
rantanplan
Wow, the selected answer by Joel is, unusually, awful. Has he ever tried to
teach someone who is at his 30's and with no programming experience? He
suggests the "The C Programming Language, K&R"? Yeah, at that pace he will be
able to write a `for loop` by the time he is forty.

